# Automatic Drawer Problems



## mjc1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good morning all - does anyone have any experience with fixing these new automatic drawers that are showing up on kitchen and bath cabinets?  I installed a Bertch vanity in my bathroom last year with a drawer at the bottom that would close automatically if you closed it within about 3 inches (slowly pulls the drawer in).  

Recently the drawer stopped going in automatically and now just sits open about 4 inches.  I can't even manually push it in to close - nor can I figure out how to remove the drawer to get to the hardware.  

Appreciate in advance any help you can provide.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Oct 17, 2009)

it appears as though that vanity has a limited lifetime warranty.

Bertch Limited Lifetime Warranty

your local Bertch dealer should be able to help. i looked online for some type of a parts blow-up of the mechanism but was unable to locate one...


----------



## mjc1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks - was able to get the drawer out (little release clips on the bottom of the drawer).  Once out, I could see one of the pins became dislodged. Put everything back in proper place and it is working like a charm.  

Thanks for the post.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen it all; a drawer that closes itself.


----------



## mjc1234 (Oct 20, 2009)

kok328 said:


> Just when you think you've seen it all; a drawer that closes itself.



I hear ya.  Probably designed so people (kids) don't slam the drawers shut. Kinda like what they have on car doors and trunks.  Except the didn't anticipate the kids banging so hard on the drawers they end up dislodging the little pistons!  

oh well....

:beer:


----------



## -bud- (Oct 22, 2009)

They should of kids are rough.


----------



## anie973 (Oct 27, 2009)

Generally an automatic drawer opens and closes itself without any force. You need to contact you local dealer to assess the problem clearly.


----------

